# Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2011)

*Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hallo,

Da ich seit geraumer Zeit beim überlegen bin mir ein Custom Wakü mal zu gönnen nun mal ein paar fragen bezüglich Wakü.
(Bin da ein Einsteiger ^^)
Alle Daten sind in meinen SYS profiel drinnen --> sysProfile: ID: 146969 - razzor1984
Kurze Eckdaten:
CPU: 1055t @ 3,6ghz
Case: Half-X mit Sichtfenster
Daweil kühl ich die CPU mit einem H70 - PUSH: APACHE VIPER , PULL: Eneremax Appolisch Vegas (regelbar Lüftersteurung)
Das Problem ist das die H70 ja die kalte Luft von drausen braucht ,um eine halbwegs gute Kühlleistung zu erziehlen. Das Half X schafft es schon, die erhitze Luft nach oben abzuführen, nur jetzt bei 26 Raum temp wirds langsam echt kritisch...... muss alle (2x200 Lüfter rennen lassn) (und die 2 Fans auf der H70 rennen auch scho mit 1500 rpm ) damit der KAMIN effekt gut funst.

So jetzt mal zu den Fragen:
Mein Limit sind max 200 euro - über das möcht ich nicht gehn .... (echte Schmerzgrenze, wenns geht bissl weniger) 
Ich begnüge mich mit halbwegs guten Komponenten die das Beste P/L Verhältnis aufweisen und wenn der Cpu-Kühler halt um 2 - 3 grad weniger leistet, is auch ok (muss ja net high end sein )

_Chris_ war schon mal so nett und hat schnell eine Einsteiger WAKÜ zusammengstellt --> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/bc8666be80449399a9a63818467f1d5d  (Fans kann man weglassn, ich nehm die 2 von der H70, und hab noch ENERMAX T.B SILENCER herumkugln ^^)

Wär ein zusätzlicher AGB sinnvoll ? 
Auf was muss ich schauen bezüglich Pumpe, wie viel Augenmerk muss ich der Vörderleistung wittmen?
Welchen Radiator sollte ich nehmen, wenn ich wirklich nur die CPU kühlen will. Sollte ohne Probs isn HALF-X reinpasst?

THX für TIPPS 
Razzor


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



> _Chris_ war schon mal so nett und hat schnell eine Einsteiger WAKÜ zusammengstellt --> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_c...a63818467f1d5d (Fans kann man weglassn, ich nehm die 2 von der H70, und hab noch ENERMAX T.B SILENCER herumkugln ^^)


Ne richtige Einsteiger-Wakü ist das aber nicht. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/076b69c0624aac61974fbdb9e47106af

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Ich denk mal besser als die H70 wirds sein ? - Muss man mehr ausgebn für ne einsteiger Wakü ??? 
Wie muss da airflow sein? nehm an ,dass ich den Radiator on the TOP einbauen werd ? Ansaugen intern im Case ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



> Muss man mehr ausgebn für ne einsteiger Wakü ???


Nein.



> Wie muss da airflow sein? nehm an ,dass ich den Radiator on the TOP einbauen werd ? Ansaugen intern im Case ?


Effektiver wird es mit kühler Außenluft.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Wo komm ich billiger weg ? Wenn ich des packerl ma von aquatuning deutschland schickn lass nach Wien, oder den aquatuning shop at nutze??
In deutschland is ja weniger MWST drauf nur 19% ^^ - Wir habn 20%


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk mal besser als die H70 wirds sein ?



Du hast ja 3 mal mehr Flaeche, um die Waerme abzugeben. Eine H70 ist mit einem 360er Radiator aus Leistungssicht nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Aja warum brauch ich hier keinen extra AGB weil der in der Pumpe scheint ja doch extrem klein ? - des befülln wird ja dann echt zach werden , und die Pumpe könnt ja dann trocken laufn oder so ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Nichts von dem wird eintreten bzw trifft zu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Aja warum brauch ich hier keinen extra AGB weil der in der Pumpe scheint ja doch extrem klein ? - des befülln wird ja dann echt zach werden , und die Pumpe könnt ja dann trocken laufn oder so ?


 
Klein ja, aber wenn man die Pumpe so platziert, dass man kontinuirlich nachkippen kann, ist das eigentlich egal. Große AGBs sind eher für mehr-oder-minder großartige Optik gut.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Also der Warenkorb schaut mal so aus --> Aquatuning - sterreich - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Paste is noch ne Nocuta NH1 da, Dest-Wasser gibts beim Forstinger (ob die auch nen korrosionschutz haben ? Muss ich mal schaun wer da billiger ist ). Zweck dämmung - Pumpe hab ich noch nen 5 cm hohen Schaumstoff der wird reichen (7 euro für des bissl stoff is net normal)
Is da jetzt alles so OK ?? Fehln da jetzt noch essentielle Dinge ??? (WAKÜ noob )
Lüfter sind da 3 Enermax T.b Silencer (900rpm) + die von der h70 (Apache, Enermax + die orig von der H70)
Weiters hätt ich noch ne frage wo ich den RADI einbauen soll unter die 200mm Lüfter ??? Welche Fans sollen PUSH und welche PULL ??
THX

Edit: Hab mich grad erkundigt wegen der rabatt aktion bei Aquatuning - 12% beim Deutschn und magere 7% beim Österreichischn.
Werd fix beim Deutschen Store bestellen, die Versandkosten sind da net wirklich mehr ^^ und die 1% mehr Mwst fallen bei ner div von 5% + billigeren Preisen net wirklich ins Gewicht (Ein paar Produkt haben den Obligatorischen 1 - 2 euro Österreich Aufschlag GRRRR)

Aja: Optisch würd mir diese Lösung gut gefallen, nur weiß ich nicht inwieweit würde es Leistungseinbusen geben ??
(Kenn mich da null aus wegen der Förderleistungs inwie weit ist diese bei einem kleinen CPU Kreislauf relevant ... )
                          --> Phobya DC12-220 & EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 2.2 Bundle(PUMPE + AGB)

EdiT 2: Hab in nen andren Topic glesn dass man auch ein FROSTSCHUTZMITTEL wie fürs Auto als Korrosionschutz benutzen kann ?
Kann ich da jeden verwenden ??


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

So schaut mal die letze config aus --> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
(bestellt wird ab 11.06 -  12% Rabatt)


----------



## Malkolm (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Zum Thema Wasserzusatz: G48 (z.B.) aus dem Baumarkt eignet sich in der Tat auch als Korrosionsschutz. Da du aber die Frostschutzeigenschaft nicht benötigst, reicht auch ein Mischverhältnis von 1:20 oder weniger 

Deiner WaKü würde ich noch eine Pumpenentkopplung und eine gute WLP spendieren.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

passt - Paste hab ich noch ne Nocuta Nh1, und als entkopplung bastl ich mas was aus Schaumstoff - Küchnschwamm (maßlos überteuert -  7 euro für eine sandwich entkopplung bei Aquatuning  ....)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Dest-Wasser gibts beim Forstinger (ob die auch nen korrosionschutz haben ? Muss ich mal schaun wer da billiger ist ).



Ich seh da schon nen Zusatz im Warenkorb.



> Aja: Optisch würd mir diese Lösung gut gefallen, nur weiß ich nicht inwieweit würde es Leistungseinbusen geben ??
> (Kenn mich da null aus wegen der Förderleistungs inwie weit ist diese bei einem kleinen CPU Kreislauf relevant ... )
> --> Phobya DC12-220 & EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 2.2 Bundle(PUMPE + AGB)



Pumpenleistung ist nahezu wurscht, erst recht bei so einem Kreislauf. Unterschiede gibts wenn dann bei Vibration und Lärm. (ein Fortschritt ist die Phobya da eher nicht)



> EdiT 2: Hab in nen andren Topic glesn dass man auch ein FROSTSCHUTZMITTEL wie fürs Auto als Korrosionschutz benutzen kann ?
> Kann ich da jeden verwenden ??


 

G48 ist einer der meistgenutzten Zusätze, aber da niemand weiß, warum er sich eignet (bzw. in vielen nicht mal außer Frage steht, ob er nötig wäre), kann abseits dieser Erfahrungswerte keine Aussagen übertragen.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich seh da schon nen Zusatz im Warenkorb.


 
Uhh hab ich vergessn zu löschn ^^ THX 

Eine essentielle Frage. Wie montier ich den Radi im Half X ? unter die 200mm Lüfter, oder müssn die Weg? Weiters soll ich den Radi mit vollen 6 Fans bestücken?
Wenn dann, stell ich mir das so vor : Apache,Enermax,Corsair(orig Lüfter h70 mit Widerstand gedrosselt ) Pushen und die 3 Enermax T.B silencer in Pull Richtung. Werde mal die Richtung so wählen das die warme Luft vom case benutzt wird. Sollten die Temps nicht passen, stell ich es auf kaltluftansaugung wie die H70 ein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Die Vorteile von doppelseitiger Lüfterbestückung sind gering. Ob du die 200 mm zur Unterstützung der Gehäuselüftung willst oder ob dir der Radi reicht, musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

OK werd es mit 3 ENERMAX T.B Silencern probn - Weiß den keiner ob ich den 360iger radio oben wo der 200 fan ist einbauen muss oder ihn drunter anhängen kann ????


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Mai 2011)

Hab zwar selber das HAF X muss aber gestehen das ich meine Radiatoren extern verbaut habe. Aber ich denke das du den Radiator unter die 200mm Lüfter hängen kannst. Du musst aber ausmessen ob das MB dann noch genug Platz hat.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hats sich bissl was geändert, guter Kumpel hat mir den Korb zusammengestellt (hab ihm erzählt max 200 - meint es ist unsinnig nur dei CPU zu kühln ) jetzt hat er noch die 6950 in den Kühlkreislauf mit eigenbunden ....
Is es des Geld wert ? --> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter   ODER fürn anfang mal ONLY CPU und dann warten, is ja net gard wenig was man da reinsteckt ....
Ich möcht keine BAUCHWEH LÖSUNG ......


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Habe den GPU-Kühler gewechselt, aber solltest dir sicher sein das du eine Rev 1.0 hast. Von AC gibt es aber auch die Rev 2.0 Version. Die Alphacool sind zwar günstig sollen aber von der Qualität nicht so toll sein. Das einzige was mir noch auffällt, ist das die Pumpe eventuell überansprucht werden könnte.

Warenkorb


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hab ich mir eh dacht ,dass es ne bauchweh lösung werd könnte. Weil wenn ich die GPU drannhäng - erzeug ich mehr Abwärme ergo brauch ich ne kraftvollere Pumpe usw ......
Meine 200 euro LIMIT schwindet dahin ...

EDIT: Es ist ne Sappire mit nen REV Kühler - glaub das es auch ein REFDESIGNE ist ^^Für genauer INFOS guck bitte in mein SYS Profiel (sind auch Bilder dabei ^^)


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Ist ne Rev 1.0 
Wenn du es nicht unbedingt willst würde ich erstmal CPU only machen. Und anstelle des GPU-Kühlers mir schoneinmal eine Aquastream XT Standart holen. Dann müsstest dir zum aufrüsten nur noch den GPU-Kühler kaufen. Und genau das ist ja der Vorteil einer Wakü, sie ist erweiterbar


----------



## Malkolm (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> ...erzeug ich mehr Abwärme ergo brauch ich ne kraftvollere Pumpe...



Dieser Zusammenhang existiert nicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Passt - in kleinen schritten zur WAKÜ ^^ - welchen AGB brauch ich noch der ohne herum bastln ins HFX passt und GÜNSTIG ist ???


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Also ich habe den Phobya drin, hängt rechts neben meinem Mainboard. Probleme gabs dadurch das die Graka (HD6970) zu weit rausragt. Mit ein bisschen Arbeit (4 Löcher bohren) ist das aber getan.
Oder du entscheidest dich für die kleinere Version/ einen 5 1/2" AGB.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Perfect werde den *Phobya Balancer 150 black nickel nehmen. Die passen eh fürn PHOBYA? -->  *11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - silver _(Art.Nr.: 62258)

_


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Ja passen. Genug Anschlussmöglichkeiten hat er ja auch. Würde dir aber die beiden seitlichen Empfehlen


----------



## HAWX (24. Mai 2011)

Warum sollte die kleine Phobya Pumpe ueberansprucht werden? Das schafft die schon


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2011)

Super - bestellt wird dann so gegam 11.06 herum dann gibts 12% Rabatt............

Bis zum 11.06 werd ma des mit der PUMPE schon klären - wenns die billige VARIANTE auch tut is es auch OK - IHR seits Profies ^^ Is ja meine erste WAKÜ ...

Edit: Is gut ,dass ich mir ne gscheite Wakü zuleg. Im meinen Zimmer hats mitlerweil 27 grad und die H70 leistet echte Schwerarbeit ^^(Idel CPU TEMP: 42grad, Lüfter auf 1000rpm)


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hallo, 
sodalal so schaut mal der jetzig, aktuelle WARENKORB AUS --> http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3424a601a9aa5bf8dbc64cb43670e5df
Wie schauts bezüglich der PUMPE aus ??? is diese gewählte konfig besser wenn ich mal meine HD6950 unter wasser setzten will(dann wird eine zusätzlicher radi unumgänglich sein)? oder würde es auch diese KOMBI tun --> Phobya DC12-220 & EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 2.2 Bundle _(Art.Nr.: 49100) ??

_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Leistung hat die Phobya sicherlich auch genug, die Unterschiede liegen eher bei Qualität/Lautstärke/Virbration.
Die Zusammenstellung passt so, aber wenn du Anschlüsse auf Vorrat kaufst, solltest du ein Set nehmen - ist billiger. 1-2 Winkel kann man auch immer Haus haben, für den Fall, das es doch mal irgendwo eng wird.

Erwähnte schon jemand, dass Ablassvorrichtungen praktisch sind?


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hallo, also wegen den Anschluss sett --> hab ich dieses gefunden, aber es ist teurer ?? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4" gerade Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4" gerade 62056
(Paradoxer weise komm ich da einzeln billiger weg.....) Wegen der Ablassvorrichtung meinst du ein T stück ?? oder gibts da ein eigenes Teil dafür??
AJA du als WAKÜ experte - was bringt eigendlich ein dickere Radi --> *MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator ? Ich leg das Sys nämlich schon darauf aus irgendwann in paar monaten die hd6950 unter wasser zu setzen 
Edit: Der Kryos Delrin hat lieferprobs ,sollte der net lagernd sein kann man dann zu den greifen --> EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF? oder ne besser alternative ? 
(Preislich weiß ich jetzte schon wirds zwischen 200 - 250 sein ^^)
*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Das ist in der Tat eine kuriose Preisgestaltung. Selbst die Anschlüsse aus dem Set (mit Sechskant) sind soweit herabgesetzt 

Ablassvorrichtung: T-Stück und Kugelhahn (und ggf. Schlauch dazwischen - man kann den Schlauch aber auch zum Ablassen ans äußere ende des Hahns hängen, wenn man ihn sonst nicht im Rechner haben will) sind die optimale Lösung.

Die dicken Ausführungen sind, gerade bei etwas höheren Drehzahlen leistungstärker. Generell würde ich dazu raten, den größten passenden Radiator in einem Gehäuse zu verbauen, wenn er nicht gerade 30-40€ mehr kostet. Irgendwann wird man zusätzliche Leistung garantiert mal zu schätzen wissen und im Gegensatz zu externen Radiatoren, die man ggf. einfach ergänzt, kann man interne nur austauschen -> der alte wäre dann Abfall und das Gesamtpaket definitiv teurer, als gleich was großes zu kaufen. Also wenn du mehr Platz hast: Der Airplex XT ist afaik baugleich zum Magicool Xtreme und kostet gerade mal 10 € Aufpreis. Ggf. vorher nochmal gezielt nach Reviews gucken (wir hatten auch gerade ein paar im Quatschthread verlinkt), aber er sollte die bessere Wahl sein.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Perfect hab ich der Liste mal zugefügt. Wie schauts mit ner passenden alternative aus zum *Kryos Delrin . Auf die schnelle hab ich nur das gefunden auf Aquatuning --> **EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Kryos HF ist von der Leistung her durchaus auf dem Niveau des Kryos Pro - aber eben auch genauso teuer.
Die alte P/L-Empfehlung war der Heatkiller 3.0 LT, der vielleicht 2 K schlechter abschneidet - aber ich weiß nicht genau, wo sich der neue Supreme LTX einsortiert. (Der alte LT konnte es mit dem Heatkiller LS aufnehmen)


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Also das is jetzt mal der endgültige Warenkorb ---> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Hoffe ,dass da net mehr Teile auf den STATUS nimma lieferbar umswitchen ^^ - Das T Stück welches ich gewählt hab passt ???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Das "T"-Stück (eigentlich eher ein 5-fach Verteiler) ist die unpraktischste Lösung, die ich kenne. Es beinhaltet eben keinen Kugelhahn, d.h. du hast kein offenes Ende, an dass du einen Schlauch anschließen bzw. dass du in einen Behälter halten kannst, bevor du den Kreislauf öffnest. Solange die Verschlusskappe drauf ist, kannst du nichts machen. Sobald du sie abmachst, läufts schon.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/720d7ccd6e586db37e714c6458eedcf3


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Jetzt sollts passn  --> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Edit: Thx King Piranhas - wenns die *Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump auch tut komm ich echt billig weg *


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Entweder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 T drehbar 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 T drehbar 62281, wenn der Kugelhahn direkt an die Leitung soll oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) T Schlauchverbinder 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) T Schlauchverbinder 62285 (+1 Anschluss), wenn der Kugelhahn ans Ende eines permanent im Gehäuses verbleibenden Ablassschlauches soll oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - T-Stck - Innengewinde G1/4 T-Stck - Innengewinde G1/4 64000 (gibts auch als Y, +4 Anschlüsse), wenn letzerere Option mit beliebigen Schlauchdurchmessern kombinierbar sein soll.
Sonst gut.

@King: Da hattest du am Anfang des Threads schonmal ne andere Zusammenstellung. Wenn du den Leuten schon schlechtere Pumpen andrehen willst, dann nimm wenigstens immer die gleiche


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Die Zusammenstellungen können sich auch an die Wünsche des TE's anpassen.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Also hab mich bissl im Netz mal über die Pumpen informiert und es wird kein Weg an ner gscheiten PUMPE verbeiführen. In fast allen Tests schneidet die *Aquacomputer Aquastream XT *echt gut ab. Leider ist es ja meine erste Wakü und ich hab echt null Ahnung was bei billigen Pumpen alles passieren kann ...vll sind diese dann eben nicht so Leistungsstark, und brummen mehr.
Aber wenn ich mir allein schon auf der Herstellerseite die Produk infos durchlese kann die PUMPE einiges und wird ihr Geld hoffendlich Wert sein.

Sodala des ist jetzt die ausgebesserte Version mit den T stück + den Auslasshan ...
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6ce3d1813778e6f28d02744c455470ab

Habs ma mal so übern kopf ausgrechnet  ~ 217 Euro mit allem drum und dran (is des Porto und Rabatt schon dabei )
Nur 17 Euro übern LIMIT


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hallö kleines UPDATE  - wenn ich in zukunft meine Hd6950 auch in den Kühlkreisluaf einbinden will sollte ich dann schon mir gedanken über  einen zusätzlichen RADI machen ...
Weil der 360 mit den 3 Enermax T.B silencern wird bissl kämpfen. Aber würde zusätzlich zb ein 140 slim radi oder ein anderes Derivat überhaupt ein Nutzen sein ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Je mehr Fläche desto besser.


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Passt dann ist das mal der FINALE warenkorb --> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter fehlt noch was wichtiges ??

Edit: Net billig aber ich nutz die Prozente immerhin aus ^^)

Aja bezüglich Schrauben-  fürn 360 wie lang müssen die sein ?  Nehm mal an mit den Lüftern 40 mm ?? anschliesend oben zum befesteingen des radis 10 mm / M3 ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

N 140er zusätzlich macht schon einen Unterschied (wenn er nicht die Abluft des anderen schlucken muss - oder umgekehrt), ist immerhin eine Steigerung der Oberfläche um mehr als 40%.

Schrauben: 40 mm ist viel zu lang. Ein lüfter hat 25 mm, dazu kommt das Blech (bei Stahl heutzutage leider meist <1 mm ) und dann nur noch das bißchen im Gewinde im Radiator. Da sollten 30 mm eigentlich reichen. Schon sehr viele Leute haben ihre Radiatoren durch zu lange Schrauben beschädigt.

Zu den Prozenten: AT hat so oft ne Aktion, dass ich da nie ohne Rabatt bestellen würde. Davon muss man sich also nicht zu Vorratskäufen verführen lassen.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Thx für den Schraubentipp - werds dann abmessn zur Sicherheit . Wegen den Prozenten ich bestells beim Deutschen Store weil die geben zu Pfingsten 12 % her - der AT Store nur magere 7% und die Versandgebühren sind faktisch indent .....


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

So hab mal ein 3d modell zambastelt bezüglich der Fanrichtung ^^ - hoffe des passt so ein 200 mm fan is ja auch da der frischluft liefert + der 220 mm Front ...Oben hab ich dann noch die 2 x 200 mm Coolermaster .Glaub besser is es als interne lösung net machbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Abgesehen von der Kombination des wohl restriktivsten Radiators mit den wohl druckschwächsten Lüftern, sieht das Modell brauchbar aus


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Kombination des wohl restriktivsten Radiators mit den wohl druckschwächsten Lüftern, sieht das Modell brauchbar aus


 Welche Lüfter sollte ich deiner Meinung nach auf den 360 packen ? 3x sytech slip streams ??? - sind die 3 enermax tb silencer so schwach @ 900Rpm
Beim 140 radi hab ich mir das so vorgestellt --> Push: be quite silentwing und PuLL: Coolermaster 140mm.
Ich hoffe ,dass diese Wakü dann eine gute Grundlage ist um ne Hd6950 in den Kreislauf einzubinden ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4040534d5862b68e83a4ddc5068fda16

Den airplex XT wird es nicht mehr geben. Nach dem AC ihre Radis vorgestellt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Beim 140 radi hab ich mir das so vorgestellt --> Push: be quite silentwing und PuLL: Coolermaster 140mm.


 
Push/Pull macht nicht viel Sinn, erst recht nicht auf nem Slim-Radi und eben gerade um die Silentwings geht - deren offener Rahmen ist für Radiatorbetrieb ungeeignet. BlackSilentpro und (wenns ein bißchen teurer sein soll) Multiframe sind weiterhin die Standardempfehlung, aber wenn du mit den Enermax zufrieden bist, würde ich einfach die nehmen. Macht keinen Sinn, auf einem Radi leisere/lautere Lüfter zu montieren, als auf den anderen - am Ende hört man eh das schlechteste raus.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4040534d5862b68e83a4ddc5068fda16
> 
> Den airplex XT wird es nicht mehr geben. Nach dem AC ihre Radis vorgestellt hat.


 
Ok schade der airplex hatte ein super P/L .... Welchen 360 mit 45 mm Breite könntest noch empfehlen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Keinen den es sich lohnt zu kaufen. Die nächsten dicken 360er fangen bei ca 60€ an.


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab neulich einen gebrauchten Phobya G Changer 360 in der Rev. 1.2 für nur 35€ erstanden!

Schau dich mal im MP um...


----------



## HAWX (2. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab neulich einen gebrauchten Phobya G Changer 360 in der Rev. 1.2 für nur 35€ erstanden!
> 
> Schau dich mal im MP um...



Nicht schlecht, soviel Glück hat nicht jeder!


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Also welcher von den zweien reicht ^^ --> MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator: ist mit 30 mm relativ kleine hat halt net die Top kühleistung 
Würd gern einen mit 45 mm einbauen die Differenz zu dem sind 20 euro ^^ --> MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator, wenns die Kühlleistung Rechtfertig zahl ich gern die 20 euro drauf ^^
ps: sollt der vll doch noch lieferbar sein wird der genommen Aquacomputer airplex XT 360


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



> MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator, wenns die Kühlleistung Rechtfertig zahl ich gern die 20 euro drauf ^^


Die 20€ mehr lohnen nicht. zwischen dem Slim und dem Extreme liegen max 1°. DeXgo - Groes Triple-Radiatoren Roundup Wasserkhlung-Review / Testbericht Zumal du schon mehr als ausreichend Radifläche hast.



> ps: sollt der vll doch noch lieferbar sein wird der genommen Aquacomputer airplex XT 360


AC hat eine neue Radiserie rausgebracht da brauchen die keine Asiaradis mehr. Airplex XT, Magicool und Nexxxos sind die selben Radis.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Thx jetzt weiß ichs - hätte mir gedacht das die 15 mm mehr dicke und besser Anordnung von den Lamellen min 5 Grad bewirken ^^


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hat jemand von euch die Aquacomputer Aquastream XT pro version ?
Wie ist eure Erfahrung damit. Ist die Software Ok? leicht Bedienung der Lüftersteuerung usw ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Es gibt keine AS XT Pro. 
Die Aquasuite kannste mit der Demo testen.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Es gibt keine AS XT Pro.
> Die Aquasuite kannste mit der Demo testen.


 Ups Ultra dann  - Frage eigendlich nur weil die höchste Version Durchflussensor und Tempsensor + Lüftersteurung hat , relative viel FEATURES für 20 euro mehr ^^

Edit: ma die Software is nice  - glaub es wird die ULTRA da erspar ich mir den Tempsensor und eine zusätzlich Lüftersteurung


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



> Frage eigendlich nur weil die höchste Version Durchflussensor und Tempsensor + Lüftersteurung hat , relative viel FEATURES für 20 euro mehr ^^


Einen Durchflusssensor hat die AS XT Ultra nicht. Die anderen Verison besitzen die gleiche Hardware, nur werden die Versionen per Key freigeschaltet.



> - glaub es wird die ULTRA da erspar ich mir den Tempsensor und eine zusätzlich Lüftersteurung


Achte darauf das die angeschlossenen Lüfter nicht mehr als 5W haben.


----------



## Malkolm (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Die Bedienung der Software zur AS XT Ultra ist sehr intuitiv gestaltet.
Wenn die Pumpe via USB an deinen Rechner angeschlossen ist, startest du einfach die Aquasuite und erhältst sofort auf den ersten Blick alle Sensordaten (Durchfluss, falls ein DFM angeschlossen ist; Ausgangsspannung des Lüfteranschlusses + Drehzahl des Lüfters; Wassertemp + externen Temp Sensor (wenn angeschlossen); Frequenz der Pumpe).
Für jede "Sektion" bietet die Software einen eigenen Reiter, in dem du dann einfach per Schieberegler bzw. Drop-Down-Menüs die entsprechenden Einstellungen tätigen kannst. Zur Lüftersteuerung gibt es sogar einen Konfigurationsassistenten, falls man nicht sofort mit allen Einstellungen selbst zurecht kommt.

Einmal eingestellt und gespeichert kannst du übrigens die Pumpe wieder vom USB trennen. Sie läuft mit den getätigten Einstellungen dann bis zum St. Nimmerleins-Tag durch


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Einen Durchflusssensor hat die AS XT Ultra nicht. Die anderen Verison besitzen die gleiche Hardware, nur werden die Versionen per Key freigeschaltet.


 
Ok - hab mich kurz über die Freischaltung Informiert und es is faktisch unmöglich den code zu knacken - Brutforce kommt bei so ner langen Schlüssllänge net in Frage also --> wirds gekauft 

EDiT : 





KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Achte darauf das die angeschlossenen  Lüfter nicht mehr als 5W haben.


In summe 5W:? - Welche Lüfter verbrauchen so wenig ?
Laut Datasheet Slip stream zb --> 37,00 dBA / 110,31 CFM = 187  m³/h / DC12 V / 0,53 A = 6,36 Watt (1.900 upm). Ein Lüfter dürfe ja so oder so max  1.66666Watt ziehn. Is die Ansteuerung so schwach Dimensioniert ^^

Edit 2: Wenn ich mal nachrechne: Bei den Enermax TB verbraucht ein Lüfter 1.8 Watt, sind in summe 5.4 , also auch übern LIMIT ^^


----------



## fuSi0n (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Dann einen Poweramp dazu, wenn ich micht nicht täusche.


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Also wenn man schon fast 90 euro für die PUMPE hinblättert dann sollten die schon in der LAGE sein eine Endstufe mit ner gscheiten regelelektronik zu bauen welche auch mehr Leistung liefert  .....
Also ich nehm mal an ,dass du dieses Erweiterungskit meintest Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweramp Verstrkerplatine fr aquro und aquastream XT Aquacomputer poweramp Verstrkerplatine fr aquaero und aquastream XT 52132
Werd mir noch die verschiedenen Varianten durchrechnen, was mir im endeffekt billige kommt und ein gutes P/L Verhältnis aufweist wird genommen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

5 Watt reichen mit anständigen Lüftern für einen 560er Radi. Mit dem bekommt man "mormale" System ohne Probleme gekühlt.


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 5 Watt reichen mit anständigen Lüftern für einen 560er Radi. Mit dem bekommt man "mormale" System ohne Probleme gekühlt.


 
Ich vermüte das in deiner Berechnung gedrosselte Lüfter auf 500 rpm sind. Weil wie schon gesagt ein Enermax t.b silencer @900 rpm verbraucht 1.8 Watt 
In einem Test wurde auch gezeigt das die XT bissl mehr verkraftet aber die Pumpenelektronik wird verdammt heiß um die 70 grad ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Ob runtergeregelt oder volle Drehzahl ist bei der Leistungsaufnahme egal. NB PK2 brauchen knapp 1W.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ob runtergeregelt oder volle Drehzahl ist bei der Leistungsaufnahme egal. NB PK2 brauchen knapp 1W.



Nicht ganz. Meine G-Silent 18 brauchen auf voller Drehzahl ~170mA, gedrosselt auf 6V aber nur so ~140mA. Denke andere Lüfter verhalten sich da ähnlich.


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

ein 140mm Lüfter is ja auch bissl im vorteil  - ich meinte 120mm Lüfter wenn. Aufn 360 mm radi passn ja nur 120mm Lüfter ^^ bei denen is die Leistungsaufnahme anscheinend um einiges höher.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Meine G-Silent 18 brauchen auf voller Drehzahl ~170mA, gedrosselt auf 6V aber nur so ~140mA. Denke andere Lüfter verhalten sich da ähnlich.


Die restliche Leistung bleibt am dem Teil "hängen" welches die Lüfter runterregelt.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78263 0,8W
- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S1 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S1 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78121 0,4W
- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78122 1,2W

Alles machbar 

PS: Nö King. 12V*0,17 > 2*(6V*0,14) sprich die Leistungsaufnahme ist geringer.


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



Malkolm schrieb:


> - Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78263 0,8W
> - Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S1 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S1 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78121 0,4W
> - Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78122 1,2W
> 
> ...



Super es gibt Alternativen 
 Ich werds mit den 3 Enermax t.b silencern @900rpm mal probn und schauen ob die 0,4 watt mehr die PUMPEN electronic zu stark belastet!  Sollten die Lüfter wirklich nichts taugen werd ich diese später upgraden wenn ich die Hd6950 unter Wasser setze


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Edit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich vermüte das in deiner Berechnung gedrosselte Lüfter auf 500 rpm sind. Weil wie schon gesagt ein Enermax t.b silencer @900 rpm verbraucht 1.8 Watt



Gerade Enermax baut nicht gerade Kostverächter. N 1200er Papst braucht gerade mal 0,72 W. 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Meine G-Silent 18 brauchen auf voller Drehzahl ~170mA, gedrosselt auf 6V aber nur so ~140mA. Denke andere Lüfter verhalten sich da ähnlich.



Leider ist die Stärke des Stromabfalls nicht wirklich vorhersagbar.



Malkolm schrieb:


> PS: Nö King. 12V*0,17 > 2*(6V*0,14) sprich die Leistungsaufnahme ist geringer.


 
Man sollte hierbei im Hinterkopf haben: Es geht nicht so sehr um W, es geht um A. Die sorgen für Wärmeentwicklung. Ein 6 W 12 V Regler verkraftet bei 0,5 V keine 6 W / 2,4 A, sondern weiterhin eher 0,5 A = 0,25 W. Was man sich Runterregelung freischaufelt, ist nur die geringere Stromstärke, die durch die Lüfter fließt.
Aber wenn man Lüfter kauft, die man nicht hochregeln könnte, dann hat hätte man lieber gleich langsamere kaufen sollen.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade Enermax baut nicht gerade Kostverächter. N 1200er Papst braucht gerade mal 0,72 W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bin echt perplex wie wenig ein 120 mm Past braucht bei faktisch gleicher Förderleistung --> 
*Technische Details:*
Luftstrom : 70 m3/h
Lüftertyp : Sintec
Drehgeschwindigkeit : 1200 U/min
Geräuschentwicklung : 18 dBA
Leistungsaufnahme : 0,72 W
Spannung : 12 V, 3-Pin Molex

Enermax t.b Silencer:
Volumenstrom (m3/h)                 71,54     
Statischer Druck (mm-H2O)      0,828 
Geräuschpegel (dB(A))                       11     
MTBF     100.000 Stunden
Leistungsaufnahme (W)              1,8
Nennspannung (V)                       12

Edit: werd ich eh sehn ob die 3 t.b silencer auf 900 rpm rennen und wie warm die elektronik wird aber ich nehm stark and das die 0,4 watt mehr in Tolleranzbereich drinnen sind .


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Die AS XT Ultra hat auch einen Tempsensor für die Elektronik.
In meiner unbelasteten Schaltung bleibt sie bei ~30°C, aber ich habe auch schon gehört, dass sie belastet bis zu 70°C warm wird.
Imho hat die Elektronik einen ähnlichen Schutzmechanismus wie die neuen Aquaero5, sodass bei zu hohen Elektronik-Temps. ersteinmal alle Lüfter auf 100% geschaltet werden und sollte das die Temperaturen nicht absenken der Kanal totgeschaltet wird.

0,4W sind alleine schon an Toleranz der Lüfter drin. Meine oben schon beschrieben 4 Lüfter ziehen alle unterschiedlich viel Strom, die Streuung liegt da so bei +-5mA.
Die Herstellerangabe sagt z.B. für eben diese Lüfter 3W an benötigter Leistung. Mehr als 2,1W zieht aber keiner der vier Exemplare in meinen Händen.


Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, des lötens mächtig bist, und etwas Zeit und Geschick mitbringst, kannst du dir aber auch eine kleine Verstärkerplatine zusammenbauen. Die Einzelteile kosten vieleicht 5€.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Die AS XT Ultra hat auch einen Tempsensor für die Elektronik.
> In meiner unbelasteten Schaltung bleibt sie bei ~30°C, aber ich habe auch schon gehört, dass sie belastet bis zu 70°C warm wird.
> Imho hat die Elektronik einen ähnlichen Schutzmechanismus wie die neuen Aquaero5, sodass bei zu hohen Elektronik-Temps. ersteinmal alle Lüfter auf 100% geschaltet werden und sollte das die Temperaturen nicht absenken der Kanal totgeschaltet wird.
> 
> ...



Jop hab ich schon überlegt ^^ ne Verstärkerschaltung sollte ich noch zambringen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bin echt perplex wie wenig ein 120 mm Past braucht bei faktisch gleicher Förderleistung -->



Tjo - Sintec galt nicht umsonst als das einzig wirklich gute Lager am Markt, bis SFDB dazu kam. 
(Nur leider haben -oder hatten- die 120er ne sehr hohe Serienstreuung, weswegen sie nicht an den Silent-Ruhm der 80er Päpste anknüpfen konnten)



> aber ich nehm stark and das die 0,4 watt mehr in Tolleranzbereich drinnen sind .



Die maximale Leistung wird stellenweise sogar mit 6 W angegeben.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Die AS XT Ultra hat auch einen Tempsensor für die Elektronik.
> In meiner unbelasteten Schaltung bleibt sie bei ~30°C, aber ich habe auch schon gehört, dass sie belastet bis zu 70°C warm wird.
> Imho hat die Elektronik einen ähnlichen Schutzmechanismus wie die neuen Aquaero5, sodass bei zu hohen Elektronik-Temps. ersteinmal alle Lüfter auf 100% geschaltet werden und sollte das die Temperaturen nicht absenken der Kanal totgeschaltet wird.



Der Mechanismus sollte identisch sein, aber man hört trotzdem immer wieder von Elektronikausfällen. Sicherlich liegt das auch an der hohen Verbreitung, aber ich würde sie nicht wissentlich über den Grenzbereich treiben wollen.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Update: sodala in der kommenden Woche wird bestellt --> das ist mal der Aktuelle Warenkorb Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Hab mich jetzt mal gegen den 140 radi entschieden und schau wie die Temps dann schlüssendlich sind.
Wenn ich später dann meine hd6950 unter Wasser setze, wird  ein 140 mm radi oder vll ein seitlich 200mm dazustoßen
Bezüglich Korrosionschutz: Hab ich hier eigendlich ALU verbaut ? weil wenn nert dann könnt ich aufs g48 verzichten. Vorsichtshalber hab ich mir von meinem Onkel einen alten Frostschutz besorgt, aber dieser hat keine genau bezeichnung an der Front. Ist von BP und sonst gibt es keine genaueren Daten auf der Verpackung (Schaut aus wie wasser hat keinen bläulichen zusatz). Falls ich doch etwas dazugebn sollte wie schaut hier ,das Mischverhaltnis aus 1:25 oder höher ???


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Warum nen black Nickel AGB wenn alles andere in silber Nickel ist?
Besser 8 gerade Anschlüsse + Winkel.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Warum nen black Nickel AGB wenn alles andere in silber Nickel ist?
> Besser 8 gerade Anschlüsse + Winkel.



Des Half X is in schwarz  deswegen, die Anschlüsse naja sollte ich auch in  Schwarz bestellen aber da passt des PL/ verhältnis nimma, kosten Pro Stück um 70 cent mehr WFT nur das Schwarz is- nope das warn mal 10 SCHILLINGE - in meiner jugend hab ich darum ne Wurstsemmel bekommen


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Deine Antwort ist total Banane.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Deine Antwort ist total Banane.


 
Las dir mal den Spruch durchn kopf gehn : Wer das kleine net ehrt is des größte net wert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hab ich hier eigendlich ALU verbaut ?


 
Ich seh keins.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich seh keins.


 
Perfekt müsste also net mal ein G48 / oder anderer korrosionschutz rein ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Imho nein. (siehe entsprechender Erfahrungs-Sammelthread)


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hallo ich hab mal den Warenkorb noch ein bisschen abgeändert weils mit dem Aquacomputer airplex XT 360                                          nix mehr wird.
Da ich mir jetzt das Wakü tut nochmals durchgelesen habe, komme ich zum Schluss, dass ich mit einer 360 slim Variante vll mit der CPU allein gut klar kommen werde.
Doch wenn in naher Zukunft bald die h6950 ins bestehende sys hinzugefügt wird, muss sich die Abwärme schon um einiges steigern. Ein 360er mit einer Dicke von 60mm hat prinzipiell  mehr Wärmeaustausch auf einer größeren Oberfläche daher können die Lüfter langsamer drehen.(Wie zb meine schwachen TB silencer). Somit wird später vll noch ein 140 dazukommen. Sommit sollte ich CPU und Grak genug kühlen können !

Die Wahl für den dicken 360 --> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black 35223 gute Entscheidung ? 
Ich möcht nicht später fesstellen, dass ich wegen eines zu dünnen Radis nicht genug Kühlleistung habe. Weiters möchte ich mal in den Genuss von leisen Lüftern kommen <1000rpm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Gilt als gut&günstig der Phobya, ja.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Soviel besser sind die dicken Radis nicht im Vergleich zu den Slim Radis.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hallo hab die perfekte Lösung für mein Watt Problem bezüglich aquastream XT --> Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Guide] Viele Lüfter ans Aquaero bzw Aquastream
Wenn man die Schaltung genau einmal baut komm ich zb beim Conrad auf ~5 Euro. Net Grad schlimm im vergleich zu *Aquacomputer poweramp
*Weiters bekommt man bei dieser Schaltung volle 12V  - 


KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Soviel besser sind die dicken Radis nicht im Vergleich zu den Slim Radis.



Wenn ich meine Hd 6950 mit einbinde und dann vll ne 140er dazu montier wird ne Dicke schon ein bisschen eine Rolle spieln. Bei den Slim-Varianten müsste ich die Lüfter höher drehn lassn. Bei den Dickeren erziehln Lüfter im Low rpm Bereich gute Resulatet. Aber ich werds eh sehn wie des sys dann schluss endlich klarkommen wird. Werde dann die Tempwert und vll paar Bilder Posten


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

ALSO ich bestell bald vll heute oder spätestens ende dieser Woche.
So schauts aus - hab ich euren SANKTUS ??
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Edit: KING Piranhas: hab ma den silvernen AGB gnommen wenn jetzt ja faktisch eh scho alles silber is und koste tuns ja des selbe ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Pumpenentkopplung fehlt.
L-Schlauchverbinder gegen 90° Winkel austauschen?
Wasserzusatz?


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



			
				<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Pumpenentkopplung fehlt.


Shoogy is ne frechheit was des Zeug kostet ^^ des Teuerste sind die Schrauben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Variante kostet ~ 70 cent


			
				<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> L-Schlauchverbinder gegen 90° Winkel austauschen?


Warum brauch ich da jetzt Winkel ?
Edit: Meinst VL das http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Anschraubt-lle-90--drehbar-G1-4---Typ-2.html


			
				<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Wasserzusatz?


Dest wasser + Korrosionschutz fürs auto wird reichen, aber am Anfang geb  ich mal nix bei, is ja keine ALU im SYS also wird nix KORODIEREN ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

zu den 90° Anschraubanschlüssen: Ja die meinte ich... habe mich vielleicht ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> ALSO ich bestell bald vll heute oder spätestens ende dieser Woche.
> So schauts aus - hab ich euren SANKTUS ??
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


 
gesegnet diese Zusammenstellung sei.
(aber die L-Verbinder finde ich auch nutzlos)


----------



## HAWX (15. Juni 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Slim-Varianten müsste ich die Lüfter höher drehn lassn. Bei den Dickeren erziehln Lüfter im Low rpm Bereich gute Resulatet.



Das stimmt nicht unbedingt ab einer gewissen Dicke hat die Luft nahezu das Maximum an Wärme aufgenommen. Zudem bieten Slim-Radi's in der Regel einen niedrigeren Widerstand für die Luft. 
D.h. auch Slimradi's skalieren relativ gut mit niedrigeren Drehzahlen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Der CPU Kühler ist nicht lieferbar ... wie lange willst du auf deine Bestellung warten .
Mit dieser Backplatte hatte ich das Problem , das ich das Gummi weg lassen musste und trotzdem war der Abstand zum Mainboard so gering das ich nicht alle schrauben befestigen geschweige denn festziehen konnte .


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> das ich das Gummi weg lassen musste


 
 what? Du hast einfach ein Stück Metall großflächig auf dein Board gelegt? Es funktioniert noch? Bei mir würde das gefühlte 100 Kontakte kurzschließen.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Der CPU Kühler ist nicht lieferbar ... wie lange willst du auf deine Bestellung warten .
> Mit dieser Backplatte hatte ich das Problem , das ich das Gummi weg lassen musste und trotzdem war der Abstand zum Mainboard so gering das ich nicht alle schrauben befestigen geschweige denn festziehen konnte .



Naja bis ende des M wärs schon geil wenns Packl da wär. Gibts passende Alternativen bezüglich CPU cooler ??



HAWX schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht unbedingt ab einer gewissen Dicke  hat die Luft nahezu das Maximum an Wärme aufgenommen. Zudem bieten  Slim-Radi's in der Regel einen niedrigeren Widerstand für die Luft.
> D.h. auch Slimradi's skalieren relativ gut mit niedrigeren Drehzahlen.



Welchen radi sollt ich den dann nehmen ??? - nicht vergessn ich hängt bald (wenn wieder MONEY da ist ) ja die 6950 dazu deswegn da dicke 360 wegen den Temps ^^ Lüfis sind ja auch net grad "stark" enermax tb silncer


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



Malkolm schrieb:


> what? Du hast einfach ein Stück Metall großflächig auf dein Board gelegt? Es funktioniert noch? Bei mir würde das gefühlte 100 Kontakte kurzschließen.



Nee , hinter mein P67 Board ist ja am CPU sockel (andere Seite) die Halterung davon , die Kostet ja schon ein Paar mm ... die Backplatte liegt quasi auf der Halterung .
Die beiden zusammen haben (+schraubenkopf) aber einen zu grossen abstand für die Gehäuse gewindeschrauben , das Board Hält aber (alles ist dehnbar) musste halt nur die eine Schraube am Sockel weg lassen .



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Naja bis ende des M wärs schon geil wenns  Packl da wär. Gibts passende Alternativen bezüglich CPU cooler ??


 
Naja ich habe geschaut , den KryosPro der bei mir arbeitet gibt es auch nicht ... mein Tip , kauf dir den CPU Cooler direkt bei Aquacomputer (hab ich mit meinen GPU Cooler´s auch gemacht)


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Bei AMD Board kann man sich die Backplate auch sparen, weil da ist schon eine montiert.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Soll ich abwarten und auf den Kryos setzen ? oder den als Alternative Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2/AM3 Rev.3 LT
Weiters welche Probleme sollte es wegen der Backplate geben ? Hatte nie probs mit dem Asrock 880


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Kannste machen wie du lustig bist, mit dem CPU Kühler. Für die Rabattaktion zählt nur der Bestellzeitraum, nicht aber das Lieferdatum.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Kannste machen wie du lustig bist, mit dem CPU Kühler. Für die Rabattaktion zählt nur der Bestellzeitraum, nicht aber das Lieferdatum.


 
Ok super wenns Bestelldatum zählt dann werd ich halt mitn Kryos riskieren 



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Nee , hinter mein P67 Board ist ja am CPU  sockel (andere Seite) die Halterung davon , die Kostet ja schon ein Paar  mm ... die Backplatte liegt quasi auf der Halterung .
> Die beiden zusammen haben (+schraubenkopf) aber einen zu grossen abstand  für die Gehäuse gewindeschrauben , das Board Hält aber (alles ist  dehnbar) musste halt nur die eine Schraube am Sockel weg lassen .
> 
> 
> ...



Möcht meine 11% Prozent Rabatt haben(Norm 12). Wir in Österreich haben 20% MWST


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Warum machste den alles über den Shop in Deutschland und nicht direkt über den Ösishop?


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Warum machste den alles über den Shop in Deutschland und nicht direkt über den Ösishop?


  Weil ja faktisch imma bei uns alles TEURER is gebens glei nur 7% die ***** :devil:. Uns kann man ja MELKEN 

 Edit: Hab mir die Prozente ausgrechent also beim Deutschen bekomme ich 12% = sind 33.3168 und bei Österreichischen würdns magere 7%= 19.4355 ausspucken grrrr

Muss mich korrigieren anscheinden hab sie es jetzt angpasst bis vor kurzen stand auf der PAGE bei Meisterkühler fix 7% bei Österreich. Jetzt sind die Schweizer die die am wenigsten bekommen ^^

Werd dann beim AT SHOP bestellen die verschlüsse sind teuerer aber ich zahl kein PORTO bin mit der VARIANTE 4 euro billig ^^

Edit: Hab jetzt billigere Verschlüsse gefunden - sodala --> jetzts sollts Pass 
Also so glaubich kann ichs bestellen --> http://www.aquatuning.at/shopping_cart.php/bkey/017ccc8982dfbf14517d7696f7d42ee5
Kühler wurde getauscht gegen einen mit Lieferdatum  - Passt jetzt so ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Du musst dir dann nur noch "M4 x 16" Schrauben besorgen , weil die vom Kryos Pro zu kurtz für dir Backplatte .


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

https://www.aquatuning.at/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ccf34ac423fd6a2fb1c93351bbd32076


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

THX - sodal jetzt is mal alles beisammen  - POST dann paar pices über den Einbau und wie die Temps sich entwickeln . Bleibt nur zu hoffen das es net ewig dauert bis der Kryos lieferbar ist ^^


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Hallo also bin grad beim Bestellen draufkommen ,dass ich ja noch nicht die B,H,L bezüglich Radi ausgemessen habe !!
Leider geht der Phobya G-Changer 360 mit 60mm net rein. Es muss ein 45mm oder 30mm Model sein! Welchen soll ich nehmen ? oder sinds eh alle BILLIGE CHINA Radis mit den selbn Leistungen 

Edit: sodala nach bissl suchen liefert der gute Leistung bei geringer Höhe (35mm) --> *XSPC RS360 BLACK Triple Radiator ? -
*


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Der Magicool/Nexxos Slim ist etwas besser als der RS360.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der Magicool/Nexxos Slim ist etwas besser als der RS360.


 Bei den Test kommt a gut weg ? Warum des ...........hinter nen dicken 360 auf PLATZ 2!!
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Wasserkuehlung/Trippl13.JPG
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Wasserkuehlung/Trippl14.JPG


LINks:
Roundup: Zehn Triple-Radiatoren auf dem LeistungsprÃ¼fstand*-*AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


EDIT: So nach stundenlangem suchen nach diveresen Radi-Tests und Vergleichen wirds dann ein *MagiCool slim TRIPLE 360 Radiator werden der Aufpreis zu nen Extrem sind keine 20 Wert ! Glaub das wird so passsn*


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

***Kurzes Update****
Wird noch dauern bis ich die Komponenten bekomme weil der Kyros erst am 1.07 lieferbar ist ^^ naja man muss sich auch gedulden


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Leider stellen sich probleme bei der Lieferung des Cpu Kühlers ein. Anscheinend schafft es Aquacomputer nicht den *Aquacomputer cuplex kryos (PRO, DELRIN usw) *in großen Stückzahlen zu liefern welche anderen OPTIONEN bleiben mir noch wegen eines Ersatzkühlers ?? 
Müsste bei Aquatuning - sterreich - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter lagernd sein und ein halbwegs gutes P/L verhältnis haben^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

z.b. EK LTX, WC HK 3.0 LC oder LT


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> z.b. EK LTX, WC HK 3.0 LC oder LT


 
Thx für die info , die Gnadenfrist sind mal 2 wochen. Bin gespannt ob Aquatuning es zustande bringt Kühlerauszulierfn (Is ja Schlussendlich ne INDUSTRIEFERTIGUNG). Jetzt hab ich mit den WC HK 3.0 ne Backup solution


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

ENDLICH nach fast nem MONAT hab ich meine Waku heute per Post bekommen ^^ - Zusammengbaut wirds erst am Mo, muss das wee durcharbeiten


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Meine Wakü ist schon lange hier. Nur irgendwie komme ich nicht zum basteln.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Gibts noch irgendwelche wichtigen dinge die ich beachten muss bezüglich des zusammenbaues ??
Tipps?? 

(Mo - is show Time)


----------



## Malkolm (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Erst den Kopf nutzen, dann die Hände. Damit sind die gröbsten Probleme schonmal beseitigt
Dichtringe vor dem Einschrauben anfeuchten ist auch immer ein guter Tipp.
Und natürlich vorher alles gut reinigen, sonst hast du nach ein paar Tagen den ganzen Produktionsschmodder in den Kühlern hängen.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Erst den Kopf nutzen, dann die Hände. Damit sind die gröbsten Probleme schonmal beseitigt
> Dichtringe vor dem Einschrauben anfeuchten ist auch immer ein guter Tipp.
> Und natürlich vorher alles gut reinigen, sonst hast du nach ein paar Tagen den ganzen Produktionsschmodder in den Kühlern hängen.



Perfect , den radi,Cpucooler und Agb wird mit Destwasser gespült. Gibts auch nen reiniger der net Kupfer/ Messing angreifn und trotzdem die reste entfernen ? Oder müssen diese mittel nen leichten "anätzen" entfernt werden ???


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Der vollständigkeit halber poster ich mal die Bilder der fertigen  Wakü :
Weiters hat das Radi spühln schon etwas gebracht , ein paar Reste haben sich aus dem RADI verabschiedet Hoffe das alles jetzt passt und schön dicht bleibt 
Thx für die goße Hilfe 
Razzor


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

sehr schön, hab mir das jetzt auch mal grob durchgelesen^^, nett wär jetzt zu wissen wie sich deine temps verändert haben, wie sich dein oc potenzial verändert hat und was du nun letztendlich ausgegeben hast..
Bin jetzt von der H70 mod idee abgerückt und werd mir ne richtige wkü zulegen sobald das geld wieder etwas lockerer sitzt.


btw räum mal deinen Kabelsalat auf xD


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> sehr schön, hab mir das jetzt auch mal grob durchgelesen^^, nett wär jetzt zu wissen wie sich deine temps verändert haben, wie sich dein oc potenzial verändert hat und was du nun letztendlich ausgegeben hast..
> Bin jetzt von der H70 mod idee abgerückt und werd mir ne richtige wkü zulegen sobald das geld wieder etwas lockerer sitzt.
> 
> 
> btw räum mal deinen Kabelsalat auf xD



Wegam Kabelsalat wart ich mal wieder wenn ich Lust hab alles neu zu verkabln. Der Hofer hat am Do eh Kabelbinder im Angbot, werd ich vll eh bald machen^^

Wegen den Temps hab mal nen dauerbelastung im Prime gemcht (1:30) Raumtemp 27 Grad und Oberflächen Temp vom Kryos war max 36
AJA unter Prime hab ich mir noch nen DVD angschaut damit ich ihn wirklich vordere (Grak soll doch auch ein bisschen ausgelastet werden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: hab ihn auf 3,5 weil auf 3,6 hatte ich frezzes bei dem Vcore ^^


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Wakü rennt jetzt seit mehr als nen Tag und ich zieh mal ein vorläufiges Endresume:
Der Punkt des reduzierens der DBs kann ich vollens beipflichten, muss sagen ,dass der Pc im Idel und auch unter Last keine großen Unterschiede mehr macht. 
Die Temperaturen sind jetzt wenn ich mich nach den Werten des Mb sensor halten nicht vollkommen vergleichbar zur H70 aber schon besser(5 grad so ne grobe schätzung). Da ja kein Testzenario immer gleich ausfällt muss ich sagen das die H70 ihren job auch gut gemacht hat aber jedes Grad durch potenter Lüfis erreicht wurde.In der jetztigen Lösung hab ich sehr druckschwache T.B Silencer @800 rpm rennen die in keinen vergleich zu normalen 120mm druckstarken stehen.
Bald werde ich die Lüfis tauschen und mir NB holen, welche ja für Waküs eine der Besten sind
Nun kommen wir zum Preis: Durch die Rabattaktion hab ich bei Aquatuning gute 30 euro gespart und habe schlussendlich 220 euro für die Komponeten ausgegeben
Eins muss immer jeden klar sein Wakü is nimals billig , kauft man zu billige Komponeneten dann weckt dies automatisch die Gier nach neuen und dies kommt im endeffekt teurer.
Gutes Bsp ist hier die PUMPE eine Aquatstream Xt hat ne sehr hohe Haltbarkeit, viel User hier im Forum bescheinigen ihr ne LIFETIME von 20 jahren .  
Hat sich der ganze Spaß gelohnt ? - Ich wär ein Blender wenn ich jetzt nein sagen würde aber ,dass mein PC nun faktisch flüsterliese ist wars mir schon wert nur die 220 muss man mal haben(geht auch billiger). Der riesen Vorteil die Komponenten sind erweiterbar, somit sind mir alle Wege noch offen 
Schlussendlich hab ich lange gebraucht bis ich hier am Ende der Kühlmöglichkeit angekommen bin, von dem Boxed zum Mugen dann weiter zu der H70 und jetzt bei der CUSTOM Wakü


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Gutes Bsp ist hier die PUMPE eine Aquatstream Xt hat ne sehr hohe Haltbarkeit, viel User hier im Forum bescheinigen ihr ne LIFETIME von 20 jahren .


 
Ich bezweifle, dass der Großteil dieser Leute überhaupt schon 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, geschweige denn ihre WaKü 
Diese Aussagen beziehen sich auf Erfahrungen aus dem Aquarienbereich, sind also nur bedingt (und auch nur auf die Mechanik) der AS XT anzuwenden.  Mit "bescheinigten Lebendauern" wäre ich also zumindest vorsichtig, auch wenn solche Lebensdauern durchaus realistisch sein könnten.


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass der Großteil dieser Leute überhaupt schon 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, geschweige denn ihre WaKü
> Diese Aussagen beziehen sich auf Erfahrungen aus dem Aquarienbereich, sind also nur bedingt (und auch nur auf die Mechanik) der AS XT anzuwenden.  Mit "bescheinigten Lebendauern" wäre ich also zumindest vorsichtig, auch wenn solche Lebensdauern durchaus realistisch sein könnten.


 
Sollte die Pumpe auch nur die Hälfte lang halten sprich 10 jahre wärs des auch wert. Mich würd ein Langzeittest > 5 jahre bei den Compaktwaküs interessieren, wie lang diese halten. Die Hersteller sprechen da von 3 jahren 
(Werden aber scho länger halten )


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Den heutigen Tag widme ich den OC test.Wie viel schaff ich? Leider ein ernüchterndes Ergebnis, welches nicht auf die WAKÜ, sondern auf das Asrock zurückzuführen ist ^^
Mehr als 3,8 ghz sind mit dem MB, nicht machbar und leider auch nicht altagstauglich.  
Das asrock extremm III, leidet unter einem starken Vcoredrope^^
Bestes BSP ich stelle im bios 1,30 vcore ein, bekomme ich 1,354 Laut Asrock OC utility.Das Tool CPUz liefert zw 1,364 
Wenn ich höhers oc plane, muss die Vcore dadurch sauber angehoben damit es überhaupt stabil rennt. Mein nächtes Brettl wird kein Asrock mehr werdn 
Ich spiel mich jetzt herum das ich die 3,5 mal stabil hinbekomm.........


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger Wakü only cpu - 1055T @ 3,6Ghz*

Abschluss - ein bios update hat den Vcore stabilsiert und dadurch konnte  ich den Vcore senken, welches wiederum bisschen mehr Oc ermöglichte, aber  bin mal mit den 3,5 ghz zufrieden, bei einem Vcore von 1.4 ^^ - In zukunft  werd ich mir aber bissl teurere Hw kaufen und ein MB welches wirklich  nen stabileren vcore liefert und nicht so stark drooped.(Asus Formular ^^)
Weiters  viel mir auch auf ,dass der Kryos und der Magicool sehr wohl den 1055t @  3,5 ghz mit nen sehr hohen vcore 1,46 noch auf repectable 56 grad  halten konnten


----------

